

1/3 of my life is over and this is what I've learned - theclaff
https://medium.com:443/p/bef55be397d4

======
stewbrew
One important item is missing from this list: your life could be over today.
That you still have 50 years to go is an statistical expectation, it isn't a
promise.

~~~
theclaff
Indeed. One of my best friends died a day after my birthday, so this pushes me
to make an extra effort for him.

